# Dance & Netball



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Can anyone give me a contact or :dance: telephone number for any dance classes especially ballet. My daughter is doing the RAD syllabus Grade 7 and the Intermediate vocational syllabus.

Any Netball Clubs as she is in the process of doing a beginners award for umpiring.

All information gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Irvine said:


> Can anyone give me a contact or :dance: telephone number for any dance classes especially ballet. My daughter is doing the RAD syllabus Grade 7 and the Intermediate vocational syllabus. Any Netball Clubs as she is in the process of doing a beginners award for umpiring. All information gratefully appreciated.


Netballl NCBIS every Friday morning


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

My daughter is not a student at the New Cairo British international school, is this a problem.

If not, how do I find out timetable and cost.

Irvine


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Try the CSA in Maadi I am sure I read that they do ballet lessons.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Irvine said:


> My daughter is not a student at the New Cairo British international school, is this a problem. If not, how do I find out timetable and cost. Irvine


How old is she cus it's not a school thing
She needs to be a teenager -linked to Nile touch rugby
Anyone can play - 
Just come along at 9am and meet the ladies


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> How old is she cus it's not a school thing She needs to be a teenager -linked to Nile touch rugby Anyone can play - Just come along at 9am and meet the ladies


Cost for rugby is 100le for the term so guess it's the same
Played by all ages - adults teenagers male female


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Lanason,

Thanks!

My daughter is 14 year old. 

Will my daughter get a game on Friday at 9am? Will she be put into a team? Do we register for the term on Friday? Who is the contact name?

Sorry to ask so many questions but dont want to turn up with my husband and look like an idot.


----------



## Malak (Jan 15, 2008)

Morning Irvine,
She will get a game... I have friends who play netball most friday mornings at the school and its a real mix of people. Also some of them take there kids (not babies) and they use the pool while games are going on...
Teams are set up when people turn up for a game.
Also a good way to meet new people.
I cant go as i work fridays, but I do hear its good fun.
From around 9am to about 12.. go check it out


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Irvine said:


> Lanason, Thanks! My daughter is 14 year old. Will my daughter get a game on Friday at 9am? Will she be put into a team? Do we register for the term on Friday? Who is the contact name? Sorry to ask so many questions but dont want to turn up with my husband and look like an idot.


my daughter hannah (17) will be playing
Ask for her or miss Andrew (head of PE at Ncbis)
Defo get a game


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks you have been a great help!
We will be there on Friday


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Irvine said:


> Thanks you have been a great help!
> We will be there on Friday


Great to meet you all today :high5: - hope you enjoyed the netball and see you next week :cheer2:


----------



## blancheowala (2 mo ago)

Hello, looking for a netball club to train with, I'm a foreigner from Kenya a 25 years old,any link?


----------

